# Bloated/Pressure in upper abdomen below rib cage



## MIguy (Aug 3, 2012)

For over a week now, I have had pressure and bloating across my upper abdominal area from side to side just under the rib cage. The only way I can get relief is to lie on my back or side. No other symptoms. I have tried Gas-X and Pepto, fasting, Magnesium Oxide, running, etc. Nothing seems to help. What could this be? When I google it, I come up with things like a hernia or pancreas issues. But I don't really have symptoms besides upper abdominal bloating of those two. Is it possible to have a hernia (hiatial?) but not feel a lump and only have bloating as a symptom?


----------

